# Porn



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Can porn cause DP? I've been using it ever since I started "Pleasuring myself" all those years ago and still continue to do it. Had my first girlfriend last year and couldn't get it up. She broke up with me and I still remain sexless. Is this a possibility? Been trying hard as hell to stop doing it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

IDK about it causing or exacerbating DP/DR. But I can speak from experience that it is definitely harder to quit Porn than it is to quit Crack/Cocaine. Though I do share the symptom of significantly lowered Libido due to DP/DR and medications.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't believe there is any documented correlation between porn use and depersonalization. I wonder sometimes if some of the performers may be dealing with those issues, but that's a whole different thing.

Excessive porn use can cause erectile issues during intimacy, but that's more of a psychological barrier, and could be connected to other personal issues you have with yourself or with the other person. AS others have said it's for the most part it's a healthy way to alleviate stress and boredom.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

If DP/DR is low dopamine level porn can help during a time,but can make it worse after,because u waste the the minor dopamine you have in orgasm.

If DP/DR is high dopamine level,you'll find pleasure when you fap,then it will fuck you up after the porn,because of the huge level of dopamine that orgasm throws in your brain,after a while it shall be fine.

I don't know which is correct.

But I'm sure it's one of the both.

And yep,I'm porn addict.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Distant Horizons said:


> Can porn cause DP? I've been using it ever since I started "Pleasuring myself" all those years ago and still continue to do it. Had my first girlfriend last year and couldn't get it up. She broke up with me and I still remain sexless. Is this a possibility? Been trying hard as hell to stop doing it.


I dont think porn can cause DP but it can definitely cause ED. It's called Porn-Induced ED....and it fucking sucks. I had to abstain for like a month before I could function normally again.


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

I think in my case, I suffered impotency because of porn. And as a result from this, I have suffered Depersonalization, thinking that I could never get it up for a woman. I'm pretty sure, as porn addicts & depersonalized individuals, we'd have low dopamine levels, so masturbating in theory is good for us, it makes me feel better and more alive, but it's the aftermath of this brief "Dopamine Spark" that makes it horrible. I think it just re-enforces the idea of loneliness and makes us anti-social.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Give us some details, numbers and more facts.

Can't work out or calculate how much or what "Pleasuring myself" is.

Are you basicly implying "Impotency gave me DP/DR" ?

And also, ejaculating 4 times a day, leading to a dopamine rise, is not a problem, our brains can easily handle that, so this is the reason why i'm not sure what to say, also cause i have no clue how much you ejaculate each day.. or used to.


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol i'm pretty sure porn dosen't have much to do with dp. The only way I can see porn causing dp is if you were beating your meat and then you suffered a tramatic experience which would just happen to be caused during your masturbation.

I second this is the gratest thread ever.


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Surely beating your stick 3 times a day to women on the internet, is not a healthy thing. Like I said before, my experience with sex is limited and I believe that my anxiety (which lead to dp) was caused by the fact that I became impotent when the opportunity came to pleasuring a woman. Not saying that anyone who does porn will become dp'd but in my specific scenario, it may be just the case.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Distant Horizons said:


> I think in my case, I suffered impotency because of porn. And as a result from this, I have suffered Depersonalization


I totally get this part because me thinking I had ED was a MAJOR contributing factor into my anxious breakdown, among several other things. I was horrified by the fact that I could be impotent at 30. The DP started a couple days after that freak out...


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep. And the first time I came impotent, was the very first night I came DP'ed. My mind could obviously not comprehend that I could not maintain an erection. It was freaky. And the girl at the time did not handle it well. So yeah, ever since that night, my entire life has changed.


----------

